

Console-Based Audio Visualiser for ALSA - an_ko
https://github.com/karlstav/cava

======
lojack
> This is my first published code. I am not a professional programmer so the
> source code is probably, by all conventions, a complete mess. Please excuse
> all the typos as I am both dyslexic and foreign.

This holds true even when you get paid and even as those around you start to
consider you a good programmer. At best, your code becomes organized chaos.
Don't sell yourself short. You're a programmer. You built something cool. And
you shared it with the world, so thanks for that.

------
anc84
On the topic of audio visualisation on Linux, is there anything like the good
old Winamp visualisations available? I miss the early 2000s, golden age of
music thanks to napster and its successors.

edit: Ooh, the sources for AVS are available
[http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=295512](http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=295512)

some more links on AVS: [http://jheriko-rtw.blogspot.de/2012/10/resurrecting-
avs.html](http://jheriko-rtw.blogspot.de/2012/10/resurrecting-avs.html) and
[http://jheriko-rtw.blogspot.ca/2012/10/reliving-past-
bringin...](http://jheriko-rtw.blogspot.ca/2012/10/reliving-past-bringing-
dead-software.html)

~~~
saidinesh5
Project M: [http://projectmgame.com/en/](http://projectmgame.com/en/) and VSXu
: [http://www.vsxu.com/](http://www.vsxu.com/) are two very popular music
visualizers on linux.

VSXu is more than just a visualizer though. It is a very powerful Visual
Programming Language, which is mostly used to create music visuals. You can
feed it audio using pulseaudio, so it can work with any audio source in most
modern linux distros.

You can even compile VLC with support for VSXu. I wrote a basic VSXu plugin
for both Amarok and Tomahawk media players but had to put them on a pause
because of the bad state of Phonon Backends back then. Feel free to resurrect
them :)

Someone integrated VSXu into XBMC too.. [https://github.com/mifi/xbmc-
vsxu](https://github.com/mifi/xbmc-vsxu)

------
zoidb
Nice! I would love to see this integrated into
[https://github.com/cmus/cmus](https://github.com/cmus/cmus)

~~~
an_ko
You can use it with cmus, or any other music player, if you set up a loopback
device. See the README's section "Capturing Audio":
[https://github.com/karlstav/cava#capturing-
audio](https://github.com/karlstav/cava#capturing-audio)

~~~
zoidb
Right, I meant integrated into the player itself

------
NietTim
Hey thanks! I've been running some LED strips from a raspberry pi and running
an AirPlay server on it, I've been using Hyperion to control the LED's from my
Kodi machine to get something like ambilight, and have been wanting to
virtualize audio ever since, but could never figure out how. This readme
explains how the audio loop works so perhaps I can get started on something
now, thanks!

